# Your E-Name: Where did it come from?



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 8, 2009)

Everyone here has a name they use on the internet. Where did yours come from? Does it have a deeper meaning, or is it just something you thought of and said "oh, this would be cool"?

As for me, AttorneyAtLawl came up from a conversation with friends on Ventrilo. It has no real meaning, I just thought it was funny and went with it.


----------



## Nikolai (Feb 8, 2009)

Stumbled upon it sometime, and decided it was a very cool name. It's what I thought of when I joined here.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 8, 2009)

Shenzi means Barbarian/uncouth/pagan in Swahili.

And that's just awesome. I didn't know it was the name of the hyena in lion king till after I started using it.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 8, 2009)

psychweasel.

psych = psycho, psychotic, psychosis.
weasel = weasel.


----------



## Qoph (Feb 8, 2009)

Guess.


----------



## Greyscale (Feb 8, 2009)

Nothing is ever black or white for me, and I'm a moderate.

The less political answer would be because I used to do B&W photography in highschool.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 8, 2009)

Greyscale said:


> Nothing is ever black or white for me, and I'm a moderate.
> 
> The less political answer would be because I used to do B&W photography in highschool.


That's actually really cool.


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 8, 2009)

I think I've gone through this.
X = On Futurama, Bender says "I prefer the word "extortion". The 'x' makes it sound cool."
AE = They just look cool together. ae
RUN = Randomly generated/looks good ending to wrap it up.

I wanted a name that works regardless of its usage. FPS, RPG, art site... I think it worked out well.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmm idk, wanted something unique and cool, that reflect something i like xD


----------



## DracoDark (Feb 8, 2009)

well i use several names online :3

this one is mah fursonas name which i thought just sounded kinda interesting together and just really means Dark Dragon :3


----------



## Attaman (Feb 8, 2009)

For this username, just blended words I saw.  Didn't realize how close it came to interesting things.

For my usual username, it's just a copy-paste of some character's name that I figure most people will not recognize.  Only this and one other name I use online is original.


----------



## Devious Bane (Feb 8, 2009)

_Devious_ meaning Deceptive or Deception
_Bane_ meaning That which causes destruction or ruin.
*My name:*
_Deceptive Destruction_
-Or with "von/van Bane"-
_Deception from Ruin_


----------



## bozzles (Feb 8, 2009)

Bottles. From BK.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 8, 2009)

M. = monsieur, a title given to some person you don't know in French.  Also, from Old French, mon sieur = my liege.
Le Renard = modern French, 'the fox'.  Probably comes from Renart, the name of a fox who stars in a number of comedic stories from the Middle Ages.  Used to be 'goupil', and I would have used that, but it just doesn't sound as cool.  It's pronounced 'goo-pee', after all.
Anyway, you can find a lot of symbolism in it if you like.  Lately I've just been calling myself Frank LeRenard, which makes Le Renard into a surname.  It's more of a pen name.  Why Frank?  I don't know.  I used to be friends with a guy named Frank.  I also just kind of like the name.  And I thought it neat to mix American with French, since I'm fascinated with both cultures.
So there you have it.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 8, 2009)

Rilvor is just something I thought up.

Oidhche-Yorath

A combination of Gaelic and Welsh to mean "Handsome Night Lord'


----------



## capthavoc123 (Feb 8, 2009)

I used to play Command & Conquer: Renegade a lot.

So anyone who is familiar with the C&C series will be able to put it together.


----------



## Kit Parcal (Feb 8, 2009)

Kit=kitsune
Parcal=just thought it sounded cool

my 2nd fursona
Jay-Jay=my first and middle initials in RL J.J.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Feb 8, 2009)

i consider myself hyper active...and i thought it would be fun to say (no real meaning to it)


----------



## melleh (Feb 9, 2009)

Just my nickname...kind of a spin of my real name (Melanie).


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 9, 2009)

god.
i was joining gaia, like 3 MONTHS after it first opened up.

and i needed a name.
so my fagfriend and i stoled names from animu :V

so

you get 

hitawari satoshi = DNAngel

and 

sagara sanosuke = kenshin
wtf :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 9, 2009)

I have two e-names, the one I use here and the other one named "dirtyjoe" just because I wanted something different XD


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Feb 9, 2009)

capthavoc123 said:


> I used to play Command & Conquer: Renegade a lot.
> 
> So anyone who is familiar with the C&C series will be able to put it together.



I have a long running hatred of that tosterone-poisoned, steroid-ridden mindless brute. 

Logan "Havok" Sheppard >>>>> Nick Seymour "Havoc" Parker


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 9, 2009)

From _Atlas Shrugged_.





The book that *changed my life*


----------



## Snack (Feb 9, 2009)

DDR.

'Nuff said.


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 9, 2009)

Priest- Came from playing Unreal Championship 2
Revan- Came from KOTOR (and that I researched Star Wars like a SW slut).


----------



## Hydramon (Feb 9, 2009)

Originally was a Digimon I made up when I was like 6. I was pretty proud. Since then, I've used the name, especially since "mon" doesn't instantly make it a digimon anymore (Pantaliamon from Northern Lights, anyone?)


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 9, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll - Real-life nickname given to me by my friends, with the a replaced with 4 and i replaced with 1.
Also Opossums get hit by cars.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 9, 2009)

the simpsons, homer's list of his most important people
"homer
homer j.
captain cool (also known as myself)"

i was watching that episode as i registered and i thought its a funny name^^


----------



## Nakhi (Feb 9, 2009)

Nouyorus is the King of Ania in my story. I thought the name sounded okay so I used it.


----------



## Takun (Feb 9, 2009)

Was looking up names online. Takumi can mean Open Sea.

I thought that kinda fit me just drifting through life, so I chose it.  Then people bastardized it down to Takun. 8V


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 9, 2009)

About nine years ago, nick tunes had a website so I signed up. I chose this name because I was 8 and chose the first name that came into my head. I have two more. Godofwar4484 because I ripped off a friends name, and ~TrueWolf~ on steam just because I'm a furry and my fursona is a wolf.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Feb 9, 2009)

Jenzo basically comes from that my name is Jens and I'm taking spanish lessons.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 9, 2009)

It contains my 'sona's name "Shark".  The rest was added as a unique identifier, I guess.


----------



## TifosiFox (Feb 9, 2009)

Tifosi = is the plural form for a group of Ferrari F1 fans which I am.
Fox = Do I even need to say it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 9, 2009)

My E-name is rather simple.

It's the three letters of my Initials, and my IRL nickname.

TRP + Dwarf


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 9, 2009)

do i really have to spell it out for you?


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 9, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> do i really have to spell it out for you?



i dont get it... 
oh, i forgot my other username: Appel = my last name


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Feb 9, 2009)

Well Lulu and Lucy are two of the names i go by on the internet...and Neko is the Japanese word for cat...and I am part cat lol so....it's pretty self explanitory."Lulu_Neko_Lucy""Name_Species_Name"


----------



## Mr Fox (Feb 9, 2009)

Mr = I'm male 
Fox = I really have no idea why that is there

And also because it's a stupidly simple name.


----------



## Uro (Feb 9, 2009)

Easy to say and I think it sounds coo.


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Feb 9, 2009)

It sounded cute for the character i created. I have other names non with deep meaningful backgrounds.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 9, 2009)

First name, middle initial, last initial.  I use it as my pen name, and I'm considering making it my legal name.  I'm one of at least three ArielMTs out there, but the only Ariel Millennium Thornton.

Ariel, named after the (highly androgynous) airy sprite enslaved by Sycorax and eventually freed by Prospero, though not before playfully enacting his revenge, securing his passage back to civilization, and playing matchmaker for his daughter.

Millennium, after the general timing of the character's creation: the turn of the millennium and the rise of freely interconnected networks harboring and sharing knowledge.

Thornton, the real me's surname.


----------



## Nurr (Feb 9, 2009)

Nurr

Dana-> My actual name ->Derner-> Derived from me internet baby talking to my best friend-> Dahnur-> Making that name look less fierce->Nurr-> Just taking an extra R on the end and sticking with Nurr. The idea was originally thought up by my best friend, and I snagged that like free skittles.

Therefore, I am Nurr :>


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Feb 9, 2009)

my Username ... its my Fursona name lol

but if your asking about TGLucario/TGL

Leungd -> TheGreatLeungdski -> TGL
TGL + Lucario -> TGLucario


----------



## PixiesKitty (Feb 9, 2009)

Pixies= My favorite band
Kitty= I like kitties!!!

That's pretty much eet.


----------



## ale (Feb 9, 2009)

I was trying to think of a username for online and then I saw the name of the soda I was drinking was ale 8 one.  Nothing alcoholic about my name, it's a soft drink from kentucky.


----------



## Laze (Feb 9, 2009)

This one is for the alternate persona. I thought it'd be a *cute* name for a Scalie. I like it anyways.

A few I've nicked from Silent Hill games, usually use them for gaming or whenever I fancy using something different than my usual online moniker which I got after hitting a keyboard in frustration while writing an essay in college once. I looked up and I managed to spell out a rather odd sounding word after raging at the keyboard numerous times. So I nabbed it and it's sort of stuck, hehe ~

I also use a lot of lines from the TV show Twin Peaks as names as well. _Fish In The Percolator_ being a personal favourite. 

_"Fellas! Don't drink that coffee! You'll never guess, there was a fish IN the percolator...!"_


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 9, 2009)

Most of my forum names are forum-topic specific.  But when I joined FAF, I decided to go with a character trait instead.  I'm just_ irreverent_, in every sense of the word.  The precocious, fun-loving person  that grows older, but never, ever grows up.  It was the perfect name for my fursona.


----------



## Ginakki (Feb 9, 2009)

My entire thought process here was "Hey, I need a name that isn't taken by 3 billion other people!"

And you get whatever the hell this is.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 9, 2009)

One of the characters from the fighting game Killer Instinct, is a raptor mutant called Riptor. I wanted to pick some kind of famous raptor for my username, so I picked him. My avatar is also a picture of Riptor.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 9, 2009)

I thought of my name a long while ago when I was in school writing a story (which got stolen with my backpack) and just started using it for everything. I like it cause people think I misspelled phoenix and it's not even pronounced that way. lol confusing people.


----------



## Lei-Lani (Feb 9, 2009)

I was trying to come up with a South Seas, or Hawaiian name, and the name "Lani" was brought up.  I love leis and I use them a lot in my furry persona, so I added a "Lei" to the beginning.  I looked it up once.  It means "flowers from Heaven" or "heavenly flowers" in Hawaiian.

That's so me. ^_^

Also I understand there's a Hawaiian porn-star with the same name, so to the fox that accosted me a few nights ago in the Plaza and asked me a rather odd question, no that is NOT me. ^_^


----------



## FelixAlexander (Feb 9, 2009)

My username is the name of my Fursona. I was trying to come up with a name that existed in both German (my mother tongue) and English, and eventually decided on "Felix" after staring at the initial scribble I had drawn of my Fursona for a while. The last name came about much later and is a tribute to Lloyd Alexander.

Other names I've used in the past are SpiderPumpkin, which is the name of the final boss in a DOS game named SPISPOPD, and igiulamam, which is Mama Luigi backwards, referencing a Super Mario cartoon episode and YouTube meme thingy.

Exciting, I know.


----------



## Kalianos (Feb 9, 2009)

Kalianos was  something I came up with when naming a certain type of character in my book. Since it was original I decided to use it instead of Reverbot as my online name.


----------



## SomyWulf (Feb 9, 2009)

Just something i threw together aint my "official" name 
somy = a german EDM DJ (DJ Somy)
wulf = just gotta have that in there somewere lol 

I always have a horrible time thinking of names


----------



## Reapler (Feb 9, 2009)

Mix between Reaper and Butler. Chose it because of my new found obsession of a certain Black Butler character.


----------



## Estidel (Feb 9, 2009)

*delete*


----------



## PumaTheSunFoxMusicBlasta (Feb 9, 2009)

Puma: well first off my name on fanfiction was BlackCarolinaPuma89 form my dedication to the Carolina panthers *yesh i happen to like football!*
and then i started useing just puma because it was shorter and it was african like.. i love my heritacge and puma just had a ring to it and a african tribe like style

Sun-Fox: i got this name later on..
after staying online so much and makeign friends and carrying them through hard times i felt like i was brightening there day or showing them they way
bringing lightness to the dark area
blowign the black clouds away and bringing rays of hope
form there forth i called myself sun-fox due to the way i had stck throught with my friends through thick and thin and always trried to brighten the way or lighten the mood.. just like the sun


----------



## Defiant (Feb 9, 2009)

Depends on which place and which name.
On the car forums I am on , I use a name that represents what I did to my car and how I made it.
   My old furry name defined me quite well in one word as does the new name and face I use here.
   I defy people all the time. I defy their ignorance and them trying to bring me down. I defy the furry fandom and have remained straight despite being a furry for 5 years.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 9, 2009)

Because Morroke is my fursona..

Has no language meaning, ect. I AM Morroke.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Feb 9, 2009)

Battlestar Galactica.

'nuff said.


----------



## virus (Feb 9, 2009)

the essence of life and the anti-hero. No body likes viruses, but we would all be dead if they did not exist. Yet they can kill. 

A lot of people on forums don't know I'm toying with them the whole time. Who I really am is quite different from the cancer I lurk behind. Because I think its genius to act in character online, since I can actually get away with it. I'm apparently one of the only people who does it and I'm not trolling. I like to see how people react. I'm fascinated with human cognition.


----------



## Kommodore (Feb 9, 2009)

Just some shit I thought up a few years ago, its sounds good to me and I like cats, so that was enough for me to make it. I keep it because I have gotten used to it, and don't really see the point in having multiple names anyway.


----------



## Moka (Feb 9, 2009)

Just about everywhere else online I use my real name.

As for Moka, I picked it out of a list of pet names because it looked and sounded nice. No other special significance.


----------



## Kipple (Feb 10, 2009)

Et cetera.


----------



## tomleo (Feb 10, 2009)

Tom is from my real name Thomas and leo because u know how there is tomcat, well, although i am just domestic cat but i don't want to just be tomcat so i choose tomleo, kinda like people calling their cat tiger ^^


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 10, 2009)

I began a novel in the 7th grade called Beast Sagas about another world similar to earth except the world was for the most part dominated by creatures called Beasts. 

These creatures were created by the gods to redeem themselves for a past mistake (changing humans) as The beasts set humans back into balance with the world. But one goddess got bored and mixed Beast souls with human bodies which eventually resulted in the beast-type human.

 In my book adolescents are referred to as a beastcub and often that term is used in place of their names. Being an adolescent myself I began to refer to myself as a beastcub and eventually made a charater who was named Beastcub (both a beast and beast-type version of her....even though they do not shapeshift) as I loved to role play and pretend I was in the world I had created when i was a child.

And so when it came time to chose a screen name for myself Beastcub was the first thing that came to mind.

  So that is why I am the Beastcub


----------



## Wildberry Blue (Feb 10, 2009)

I think it's a brand of cereal, but I just thought it sounded good.


----------



## sashadistan (Feb 10, 2009)

It is, weirdly, my best friends cousin's name. I stole it and changed the spelling


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Feb 10, 2009)

Lemon_Panda came from my past character, Citronne. She's a Red Panda and her name means "lemon flavored" in French.

Fen-Fen came from a nickname a friend on an MMORPG gave me. My username there was Fennec_Hina, but she just called me Fen-Fen. :]


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 10, 2009)

"Aestuo" means "blazing" in Latin.  I am somewhat of a pyro, and fire still tends to amaze me.


----------



## Mastermaul (Feb 10, 2009)

My obsession with Star Wars at the time.


----------



## TygerLily (Feb 11, 2009)

a


----------



## the_last_centaur (Feb 11, 2009)

I got the idea from "the chronicles of narnia the lion the witch and the wardrobe" that is the most EPIC movie i've ever seen, its the only one with a full scale war, its a testemet to C.G. animation 

The combination of human itelect and dextarity the raw power and agility of a 
horse makes a centaur the ultimate symble of strength.
And i just added "the last" for dramatic effect.

The name of my fursona is chip (from a large chip out of his left hoof) if you're wondering


----------



## eternal_flare (Feb 11, 2009)

Gotten via dream, that's as far as I can remember.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 11, 2009)

Jashwa is a pet name my mate has for me, and I couldn't think of anything else I wanted to register with here.

Jmw566, the name I use on video games, is my initals and a random number .


----------



## chronostempo (Feb 11, 2009)

I love physics, and also the study of time dimension.
My name comes from the Greek god of time but there were to many "Chronos" on the INTERNET and when i wanted to register anywhere it always said the "Chronos" already existed and usually gave suggestions with numbers.
So I added "tempo" to my name, it means "time" in my language, 2 different languages in a name makes it a lot more original


----------



## makmakmob (Feb 11, 2009)

It came from what my sister called me when she learned to speak. 

I've used this name for years.


----------



## timfiredog (Feb 11, 2009)

lets me think

My name is Tim, I went to school for Fire Science, so I was nicknamed Fire, and I had a dalmation in college whos name was simply dog. So later my name became Firedog. But for more safety tim+fire+dog= timfiredog


----------



## EmoWolf (Feb 11, 2009)

I wanted a name with "wolf" in it.
"Emo" is there just to be interesting.
besides there's lots of "SOMETHINGwolf"s here.


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 11, 2009)

simple combination of words

Jazz- I'm a jazz musician

Cat- also goes along with jazz because of the way hip jazzers used to refer to, and some still do, each other as cats.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 11, 2009)

i wanted mine to be cheeseballwizard but some wires got crossed apparently they dont like it when hard drugs are involved in your name...


EDIT: A Cheeseball is Cocaine and Cheese


----------



## kh3rlz (Feb 12, 2009)

my name came from a long time ago when I was overly obsesed with kingdom hearts and I just beat kh2 and wanted kh3 to come out so bad that I made my usernames all kh3rlz (kingdom hearts 3 rulez) I am still overly obsesed with kingdom hearts tho.


----------



## Rhythm (Feb 12, 2009)

I absolutely love music, play a few instruments, very rhythmic, and am going into sound engineering... So I came up with Rhythm.


----------



## wolflovervr6 (Feb 13, 2009)

i got name mainly because most of the world misundertsands wolves and no buddy understood me. i fell in love with the animal and from then on i have been known as wolf, wolflovervr6, wolf.r32 or as a few select friends get to call me... wolf flower (a knock off of wolf lover) the VR6 and the R32 part come from VW. i am a huge VW fan.


----------



## Werevixen (Feb 13, 2009)

Retjzkai comes from mah brainmeats. :V


----------



## Zareth (Feb 13, 2009)

This name was actually a typo, strangely enough. It was originally Zanereth, but I like Zareth better now :3


----------



## Tryp (Feb 13, 2009)

I saw the name "Trip Taylor" once, and got hooked on the name.  I think the real Trip Taylor was an executive producer and camera operator. with Jackass.

I changed the I to a Y for the hell of it.  It's a good thing too because there's already a Trip here.


----------



## SethPup (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine isn't very interesting, but I thought I'd contribute.

My ex would use SethPup as a pet name. But I'm thinking of changing it, 'cause now I'm getting people messaging me, thinking I'm a diaper fur :O


----------



## eevachu (Feb 13, 2009)

I saw the name Eevachu on a Pokemon Fansite when I was like... 8 years old.  I signed up on hotmail with it and it's been my online name ever since.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Feb 15, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Was looking up names online. Takumi can mean Open Sea.
> 
> I thought that kinda fit me just drifting through life, so I chose it.  Then people bastardized it down to Takun. 8V



Haha, i think i started that initially.

My name doesn't need an explanation if anyone has ever played the DarkStalkers series and the 64 is pretty much from the N64.


----------



## Wolfbound (Feb 15, 2009)

Wolfbound was born kinda randomly when you have the option to name your raft on the Kingdom Hearts game... And uh, I dunno, I kinda just thought that Wolfbound seemed adventurous. . . And I have been using it ever since. 

My more common name, that I've had forever, "Dai" is from 1) My friend nicknaming me from a Digimon character, and 2) It's kind of a Japanese play on my name. After she called me that, it's just been my second name ever since. It means a lot more to me than the others, even though... Eh, she doesn't talk to me anymore.


----------



## Tanner (Feb 15, 2009)

I got it from my fursona "Tanner"  Tiger+Panther= Tanther and Piger.  I kept Piger as her species and took Tanther and made minor changes and made it Tanner.


----------



## shieldswulf (Feb 15, 2009)

I tried thinking of a word that would describe me best as well as give a hint at what i liked.  
Shields worked best [considering it literally means "great protector" and all ive ever wanted was to protect people] and wolf [because wolves have alot of desirable traits, some of them describe me fairly well]  considering how many people had "wolf" in their name i spiced it up and went with Wulf. [it's spelled "Wulf" because i learned about a fictitious kind of hybrid wolf that was popular at the time].


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 15, 2009)

The name is from an ancestor found to have been misspelled by a census taker in 1860. That person (the census taker) put an apostrophe between every g-h combo he scribed for some reason for the entire area he worked in. :shock:

_Kel_


----------



## Robertraccoon (Feb 15, 2009)

Mine is simple

Robert: Middle name
Raccoon: My furry animal


----------



## The Wave (Feb 15, 2009)

I read the book "The Wave". That's all, it's a good book, I liked it and replaced my old name, "legendof", with it. Hey, at least it's a better name than "legendof"!


----------



## Wreth (Feb 15, 2009)

Stolen from a game, and to the two words it represents (Zoological and Encyclopedia) describe me well \_(0.o)_/


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 15, 2009)

... too many Disney movies


----------



## Ratte (Feb 16, 2009)

Boredom.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Feb 16, 2009)

I wanted a generic name so nobody could tell who I actually am and shit.

At least on this forum. As for others, they are nicknames picked up from various places.


----------



## southtownjr (Feb 21, 2009)

I've used it since I've lived in San Diego, too bad I moved to Illinois.. I hate it! Oh well. =P


----------



## PaulShepherd (Feb 21, 2009)

I just went with my breed's name, since I didn't have a name for my fursona at that point.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 21, 2009)

My favorite rap group is Bone Thugs N Harmony. Every member of the group is "something"-"Bone". Hence Wolf-Bone. It's since come to take on meanings all of its own though other than just rockin' my love for BTNH.


----------



## Doubler (Feb 21, 2009)

Boring but true: it's my initials. RR.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Feb 22, 2009)

When I first went to forums, I went by the name "Manofmathod", which is a re-wording (and accidental typo) of Method Man. 

About a year later (around when Panzer Dragoon Orta came out), I decided to throw Panzer in. I never played the game, but I liked Dragons. However, Panzermanofmathod was too long for the forum I went to at the time, so I shortened it to Panzermanathod. 

Afterwards, I've had many name variations with the same base "Panzermanathod", like Wugzapanzermanathod (Wu = Wu Tang, Gza/Jizah being a member of the group), Wujizah MaF'Doom (Manof + MF Doom) Panzermanathod, Giran Ridely Dragoon Panzermanathod, and several others. As of now, my "full e-name" is "The Rippah, Roo'Jizah Panzermanathod". Yes, the "The" is part of the name.


----------



## Kingman (Feb 22, 2009)

Kingman is a term I got from encampment at Cherry Point Marine Base, because of my attitude. I never knew it was a city in Arizona until someone came up to me saying they were from Arizona too and I was like Wha---?

Highborn is a poly on my real last name of Hubbard


----------



## Aurali (Feb 22, 2009)

I mispelt Ellie


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 22, 2009)

The scientific name for the impala is _Aepyceros melampus.  _The whole name is Greek and literally translates to "High horn - Black foot".  For my fursona I wanted to make something unique but practical stemming from this.  Thus, my name was born.  I pluralized "ceros", so that my name means "Black Horns".

The other names I usually go by have some association with "Omega", the name "Impala" in general, and my confirmation name Aloysius (*al-oh-WISH-us*)


----------



## Darlem (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow mine is just my characters name. I tend to go for the simple names tho.


----------



## LunaticMoth (Feb 22, 2009)

Mine is a bastardization of my more general pen name and one of the two animals I associate myself with. Pronounced loon-A-tik, instead of LOON-a-tik, for those who care.


----------



## Woggle (Feb 23, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Everyone here has a name they use on the internet. Where did yours come from? Does it have a deeper meaning, or is it just something you thought of and said "oh, this would be cool"?
> 
> As for me, AttorneyAtLawl came up from a conversation with friends on Ventrilo. It has no real meaning, I just thought it was funny and went with it.



Mine was come up with at random, with no special meaning... i think. Came to find out that a woggle is the thing you use on your bandanna (or whatever its called) in Boy Scouts, and i was a Cub Scout, albeit not long, so i might've stumbled across the word all that time ago, and had it in the back of my mind.


----------



## scarebear (Feb 27, 2009)

I used to go by the name Scary Veiny Willow cause I loved Buffy at the time and Willow was one of my fav. characters. Anywho I used that as my chat name and from there it kept getting shortened until someone I was dating at the time gave me the nickname scare bear and it just stuck lol


----------



## Azbulldog (Feb 27, 2009)

Many of my family, and our family friends chose screenames using AZ at the beginning, and then their name. Instead of using my real name I chose Bulldog more because of the word and how it sounds instead of the breed itself. I don't have any connection to bulldogs. 
I like the other name I came up with for one of my WoW names, which is Arizone. I changed one letter of the state I live it, and it turned out very cool! It's also my Xbox Live name now too.


----------



## Darkfire27 (Feb 27, 2009)

My name was derived as a oxymoron, Darkness (the absence of light) and Fire (light). It was relatively easy to remember so it ended up as my name for most websites/online communities.


----------



## Kanin (Feb 27, 2009)

I got bored and started doing some wordplay in my head, and I came up with Kanin. Then, I just add Lord in front of it.


----------



## Carenath (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a few online identities, the reasons being to keep these identities seperate from each other, preventing people from Side A from finding me on Side B or Side C, so I can keep the three alter-ego's seperate.

To be short-and-sweet, I got Carenath from Dragons Dawn by Anne McCaffrey.


----------



## CaptainCougar (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine is lame.

I had a pirate character and never gave 'em a name so I just called them Captain.
And Cougars are my favorite animal.

There yeah go.


----------



## Mrfurry (Feb 28, 2009)

my internet name i Julio rabbit i chose  the last name because like em rabbits and jUlio i always liked that name dont know why but its not my real name

the mr furry name of the forums was because kit use to be my name @ rule34


Mrrabbit


----------



## ShadowEon (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine was something I came up with in 2006, it means "eternity of darkness(or shadows) but it's not evil don't worry XD


----------



## Shiyiya (Feb 28, 2009)

<deleted>


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2009)

My other persona, Invega, is named after the generic of a medicine for schizophrenic personality disorder. I've been taking meds since I was 12. It kind of represents my mentality during that time. 

I'm now unable to swallow pills.


----------



## DodgeAMD (Feb 28, 2009)

Because I couldn't change it since I returned. I could have made a new account but my email was alrwady being used by this account. Adam Max Davies is a fictional name i usd to use in chatrooms and online before I came out as being gay to my Mum (wouldn't dream of coming out to my Dad, he's a hardcore Catholic Priest (possibly the only one that doesn't touch the choir boys, he's THAT into the religious bit) he's thousands of miles away on another continent (and in another hemisphere) and we don't talk really, so why bother to upset him and stop getting christmas/birthday presents?)

My real name is Kit. My nickname since Secondary School is Dodge (for reasons that I won't go into since it started out as "Dodger Boy" but I won't say anymore unless anybody who knows what that means is on this forum too and wants to coment ...) I like Dodge though, despite its negative origins. I feel I've claimed it as my own. It's the name I've given to my fursona too. So ner.


----------



## Corto (Feb 28, 2009)

I killed the previous Corto for it two years ago. Now I shall proudly display my name, until my destined successor comes and defeats me in combat. My name is both a blessing and a curse, granting you powers beyond your wildest dreams but with the ever present threat of the next one in line waiting to take it all from you.


----------



## Tudd (Feb 28, 2009)

Look at your keyboard, find the letters of the word "YIFF" then look at the keys one spot to the left of those letters and see what you get.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2009)

Tudd said:


> Look at your keyboard, find the letters of the word "YIFF" then look at the keys one spot to the left of those letters and see what you get.


My mind is blown.


----------



## Tudd (Feb 28, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> My mind is blown.



Creativity at it's best. And most people just thought I was on crack...


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2009)

Reminds me why I need to change my name...


----------



## Aurali (Feb 28, 2009)

Tudd said:


> Look at your keyboard, find the letters of the word "YIFF" then look at the keys one spot to the left of those letters and see what you get.



That's how I invented the "dryeena" language XD


----------



## Tudd (Feb 28, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Reminds me why I need to change my name...



I would change mine except I'm moderately remembered amongst some of the older crew. In otherwords I gotta keep my street cred.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Feb 28, 2009)

My favorite animal used to be a wolf. I picked my name because it sounded cool. I was playing alot of WoW those days, and I was messin' around ALOT as a Tauren. I used Freerunner as a name for a while, but I thought of WhiteWolf one day and thought "Sweet!"


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2009)

Ah, here we go. Not only do I love the band Placebo, but I love that word and have had experiences taking them in the past.


----------



## Greasemunky (Feb 28, 2009)

I honestly can't remember where I got mine, had something to do with cars and Gmod.


----------



## Doug (Feb 28, 2009)

Greasemunky said:


> I honestly can't remember where I got mine, had something to do with cars and Gmod.


Or perhaps a Firefox addon?

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/748

Mine is my name


----------



## Aestuo (Mar 1, 2009)

Greasemunky said:


> I honestly can't remember where I got mine, had something to do with cars and Gmod.



Yay GMod!  GMod is creativity at its best!  XD


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 1, 2009)

Eas[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Ã³[/SIZE][/FONT]g is Irish for weasel.

Ta daa?[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Tudd (Mar 1, 2009)

Easog said:


> Eas[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Ã³[/SIZE][/FONT]g is Irish for weasel.
> 
> Ta daa?[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]
> [/SIZE][/FONT]



Irish?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 1, 2009)

Tudd said:


> Irish?


Irish Gaelic. I put weasel into a translator, and that's what came out. :V


----------



## Tudd (Mar 1, 2009)

Easog said:


> Irish Gaelic. I put weasel into a translator, and that's what came out. :V



No, are you?

Like, does St. Patties day inspire you to get mad drunk and dance madly to Irish music as well as does the movie Boondock Saints make you wish the protagonists were real, partially because they're Irish?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 1, 2009)

Tudd said:


> No, are you?
> 
> Like, does St. Patties day inspire you to get mad drunk and dance madly to Irish music as well as does the movie Boondock Saints make you wish the protagonists were real, partially because they're Irish?


Well, yes and no. My background is Irish, but me, my mom, and my grandpa were all born in Canada.

I have researched my family's history, and I'm really into Irish culture, music and history, and I'd love to visit Ireland someday. No to drinking though... ironically, I can't hold my alcohol to save my life XP


----------



## Tudd (Mar 1, 2009)

Easog said:


> Well, yes and no. My background is Irish, but me, my mom, and my grandpa were all born in Canada.
> 
> I have researched my family's history, and I'm really into Irish culture, music and history, and I'd love to visit Ireland someday. No to drinking though... ironically, I can't hold my alcohol to save my life XP



Theres a conversation or two for another day...


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 1, 2009)

Tudd said:


> Theres a conversation or two for another day...


Oh, definitely =)


----------



## Kanin (Mar 1, 2009)

Aestuo said:


> Yay GMod! GMod is creativity at its best! XD


 
Yeah, gmod's the best.


----------



## Spontaneous (Mar 1, 2009)

The fact that all my friends say I'm really random, and spontaneous, which I am


----------



## Potato (Mar 1, 2009)

On another forum, I have the username Potato, it started because there was/is another user called Strawberry and I wanted to set a Fruit 'n' Veg trend. lmao


----------



## Telnac (Mar 1, 2009)

I use two: one for everyday use and the other is my fursona's name.

The first, Azpod, is an acronym meaning the AZtec Priest Of Death.  He was a particularly brutal villain in a series of stories I wrote in high school.  In the gaming club in school, that was my handle.  When I got into college & had to choose the name for my computer science account, I kept Azpod because it was unique.  This was back in '91 when most people with access to the Internet were either in college, in the military or in the reserach industry.

Since I was a CS student in college from '91-'96 I got a front row seat to the development of the Web, all the way from early apps on NeXT machines right through its introduction to the general population.  That was pretty cool!  By '96, the Web was already starting to become mainstream, so when I graduated college I kept Azpod as my online name & have been using it ever since.


Telnac, my fursona's name, means nothing.  It was the name of one of my NPCs in my D&D campaign at the time.  It was somthing spit out by a random name generator program I wrote eons ago, as are the names of many of my NPCs.  But Telnac was one of my more memorable NPCs, and was a dragon.  So when I chose to make a fursona, I chose Telnac as a name.


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 1, 2009)

eh mine is named after a character in Elfquest.  I used it when I ran a BBS like 10 yrs ago and have kept using it for most things since then, cuz Cutter is HAWT!


----------



## Lulian (Mar 2, 2009)

Lulian was originally Iulian, which was a randomly generated name off of the MMORPG 'EverQuest'. After EverQuest, I changed the name to Lulian. Had it ever since.


----------



## Vexer (Mar 2, 2009)

my name just came to mind when i was creating a character for maplestory it was completely random but i love it


----------



## freshmeat999 (Mar 2, 2009)

Mine's the worst. A default name for a game called Firearms. It was a mod for the original Half-Life. It kinda stuck with me cuz i own everyone. They fear my name in fps and its kinda like i eat their flesh after i kill them sort of skill.


----------



## Ryuskrew (Mar 2, 2009)

It has a *very* important meaning.
The meaning of my name, _Ryuskrew_ goes way beyond anything any of you could possibly understand.

Or, I just took the name of my comic, and put it as my name.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2009)

Ryuskrew sounds like rusty screw lololol


----------



## Jack the Silver Dragon (Mar 3, 2009)

*Jack: The name i like the most (to bad that in real live i dont call like that)
Silver: One of my favorite colours.
Dragon: My favorite creature.*


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2009)

The state of mind you will be in upon seeing a barghest shamble towards you...with those cold, yet glowering red eyes...


----------



## Infexis (Mar 3, 2009)

Infexis, Infected. I don't reall remeber what tho. Infected-.... Mushrooms? nah... Once my girlfriend called me Fexy instead so... Don't ask in what situation >.<


----------



## WarTheifX (Mar 3, 2009)

WarTheifX - When I was a Medabots fan, I envied WarBandit. Another word for bandit? Thief. But I fucked up in spelling it on dA; however, it just stuck quite well. The X is because it's just there.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 5, 2009)

Jack the Silver Dragon said:


> *Jack: The name i like the most (to bad that in real live i dont call like that)
> Silver: One of my favorite colours.
> Dragon: My favorite creature.*


Good combo, then.


----------



## InuAkiko (Mar 5, 2009)

Inu-  First got coined to me by some friends back when I was an anime fangirl(inuyasha. Yeah yeah make fun all u want). As my furry side took over, I adopted it for it's translated meaning=dog in japanese. Since I'm a wolfdog, it works quite well. 

Akiko- Means "autumn child" in Japanese. I was born in November, and my mom actually wanted to name me Autumn. But my dad bawwed about hippies so she didn't. So I figured it fit =3

so there you have it- InuAkiko. The inu part i just use for my SNs tho. Akiko is what I go by as an actual name.


----------



## Comah (Mar 5, 2009)

For this fursona, Comah, the name is short for the epithet (second part) of my species scientific name. Unenlagia Comahuensis. It's a species of raptor dinosaur. So I shortened "Comahuensis" to "Comah"


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 5, 2009)

Dicentra, short for the scientific name of a flower called "bleeding heart".


----------



## Marie (Mar 5, 2009)

You see, I was having a craving for beef jerky at the time I was making this particular account. "Hickory" immediately popped in my head, and wha-la. It's nothing special.


----------



## Rustic Fox Akio (Mar 6, 2009)

Akio was given to me by a good friend...


----------



## Bambi (Mar 6, 2009)

Bambi -- a name meant to psyke a more masculine, gamer-oriented crowd out of staying in their element.

I also chose it because I genuinely find the character interesting.


----------



## Nalo (Mar 6, 2009)

my souna, my other e name is itxploded, it came from when i raced rc cars


----------



## ChapperIce (Mar 6, 2009)

There's a brand of lipbalm called ChapIce..I tend to obsess about making sure I have something on my lips (fav is Chapstick but ChapIce is a good substitute, as is Lip Schit) so it's fitting.

 I just was thinking of a new name one day, looking around my room, saw some ChapIce on my keyboard and decided on Chapper C:


----------



## jagdwolf (Mar 6, 2009)

hunting wolf

kinda plain and simple


----------



## Lost~Koneko (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, I was having a bit of an emo-night when I made my account, and since I'd been having trouble with people, thus the "Lost"
Koneko is a pet name my ex called me, it means kitten in Japanese and he said since I always acted like a cat it fit.  I like the sound so it's now my nickname from several different people.


----------



## Russ (Mar 6, 2009)

I initially borrowed Russ from Leman Russ of Warhammer (yes the wolf guy) while looking for a name for my character in an MMO. Over time I realised I liked the name and it became a nickname of sorts even though my real name is nowhere near Russ, Russell or any other variation. Was surprised to find it wasn't taken here tbh.

I always thought it had a curt, fierce feel to it.


----------



## Rozgarden (Mar 6, 2009)

Roz is rose - my middle name

garden - cause it sounded cool together with roz... I have had that name for YEARS


----------



## AndrewAshmaric (Mar 7, 2009)

Um...lemme see...
It mostly came to be because of my love for anagrams and word games.
The first name is just my middle name, but the last name is a bit more complicated:
First of all, I love alliteration, so it had to start with an A. 
Eventually, I kept playing with words until I came up with an anagram of the word "charisma" because my friends see me as a caring person. So this name is also kind of a tribute to my fellow friends.
So it stuck, because I was especially happy with the name ending in "-ic" making it sound like an East-European name, for example names like "Petrovic".


----------



## Shadow (Mar 7, 2009)

Shadow is short for my fursona, Shadow-Fox Kakuretsin, and a nickname I go by, Shadow Fox. Just the name, Shadow, was going to be my original my fursona's and my nickname, since I used when I was a little kid and loved shadows all together. Saw it to be overused, added on Fox. Saw Shadow Fox overused, so I added on an old RP character of mine's surname I made up, Kakuretsin. It really is completely made up. In the end, my fursona became Shadow-Fox Kakuretsin. Although I am just called by Shadow Fox by some of my friends in real life. 

Totally random to add this, but a few of those friends otherwise call me "Foxy Paws" and I love it. |D


----------



## talakestreal (Mar 7, 2009)

Talakestreal is the name of my short-lived black dragoness form.  She doesn't emerge as often anymore. She came about when I was trying to distance myself from my inner-self, Tresh, and thus, Tala became reality. 

Now, I just leave it alone, it works as an online name.


----------



## slidewolf (Mar 8, 2009)

No fear, No distractions, the ability to let that which does not matter truly slide = Slide


----------



## Doggeh (Mar 8, 2009)

After being frozen on Neopets, I returned under the username Wolfdog173. I joined a guild and became known there as Wolfdoggy. Eventually someone chopped off the 'wolf' part and I became Doggy. Someone else took it a step further and called me Doggeh. It kinda stuck ever since and its a name I use all over the internet.

Kinda silly, but I love it. <3


----------



## Sam (Mar 8, 2009)

I used to use a account with the name Swcja. I used it on this game called Astro Battle, which was a pretty damn cool game a while back. I used it on chats and then eventually Secondlife, which I didn't really get into until 2 years after my account had been made. People had the hardest time typing my name, and he'll you couldn't pronounce it, so I just said, call me Sam. Thar u go.

Swcja = Ajcws. 
Ajcws - Ws = intials, AJC.


Funny thing is, this name, Sam I can relate to more than Adam, my real name. I guess that's what happens when your mom goes through your siblings names before she gets to yours when scolding you. Sam, Jake, Adam!!! >:c


----------

